# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Anybody else starting to feel this way....

## Quark

I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.

I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.

Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ ​society.

----------


## JustPassinThru

I thought of the will.

But I have no dependents.  There's one person I'd like to have my property, but I haven't talked to her since 1995.  I used to know where she was at, but with the new "privacy" policies that let the Privileged see addresses but not the Deplorables, I don't know any more.

And I don't have a lawyer or an Executor.

It doesn't matter, I guess.  Someone's going to do quite well, maybe off the books, cleaning up the abandoned stuff after I'm hauled off.

I suppose if I think it's coming, I could hand-write a directive telling whoever comes to contact the VA, to have the Navy dispose of me.  It's better than using my estate to buy an expensive funeral that no one will attend, or a costly grave that no one will see.

----------

NORAD (03-22-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

the key thing is to wait a while before freaking. i am not prepared for the worst but would not be surprised either. i am out of the stock market and have a place to go in the mountains. this is looking like a rerun of 2008 when a lot of people lost everything. i will still vote for Trump in November.

----------

Big Bird (03-18-2020),Garden House Queen (03-18-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

No. I'm not built that way.

----------

Abbey (03-18-2020),Big Bird (03-18-2020),Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),NuYawka (03-18-2020),Retiredat50 (03-18-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ society.


I'm not feeling that way at all.   I am curious as to how all of this turns out.  I want to watch. I am not hurting and I'm not hurting anyone by being alive.  

The one difference between you and me, though, is that I believe in God and that God has a plan.  Now, that plan isn't all nice stuff, but somehow I am being taken care of quite nicely in it all.  

It's a story that had a beginning and has an end and we are coming up to the end right now and I am  truly amazed at some of the things I am seeing and some other things that have happened in the past that are becoming more clear to me now.  So, if anything, for me.........there's more reason to live and watch the story play out. I am mesmerized by it all.

----------

Abbey (03-18-2020),Big Bird (03-18-2020),Kris P Bacon (03-20-2020),Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),Louise (03-18-2020),Midgardian/Obligate Carnivore (03-20-2020),NORAD (03-22-2020),OldSchool (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020),valley ranch (03-18-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Just last night I started wishing I wasn't so old..... there's still so much I want to do, and there's never a dull moment in life...... FYI: I'm 55

Sooooo, once aging, we're not on the same page Quark.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),NuYawka (03-18-2020),Retiredat50 (03-18-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ ​society.


You're starting to scare me Quark!!  You need something to be happy about, wish we could somehow inspire you.

----------

Garden House Queen (03-18-2020),Louise (03-18-2020),Montana (03-20-2020),OldSchool (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

I would advise you to wait before pulling the trigger on this.  Know that it's an option but hold off.  This can reverse, as rapidly as it occurred.

We're never going back, but a new order might be as pleasant as the old.  I feel for you, old-timer - I'm on pins and needles too, but while waiting is tough, sometimes it's the only choice.

----------

Garden House Queen (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

If I'm going down, I'm taking a LOT of people with me.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> If I'm going down, I'm taking a LOT of people with me.


You'll have your chance, I fear.  The ammo sales, like the hoarding of sanitizer three weeks ago, was a signal.  Some people are thinking ahead and they may be correct.

----------


## Jen

> I thought of the will.
> 
> But I have no dependents.  There's one person I'd like to have my property, but I haven't talked to her since 1995.  I used to know where she was at, but with the new "privacy" policies that let the Privileged see addresses but not the Deplorables, I don't know any more.
> 
> And I don't have a lawyer or an Executor.
> 
> It doesn't matter, I guess.  Someone's going to do quite well, maybe off the books, cleaning up the abandoned stuff after I'm hauled off.
> 
> I suppose if I think it's coming, I could hand-write a directive telling whoever comes to contact the VA, to have the Navy dispose of me.  It's better than using my estate to buy an expensive funeral that no one will attend, or a costly grave that no one will see.


It is wise to take care of our demise, especially if we have family. I have instructed my loved ones to cremate me and not spend too much on the container my ashes are put in.......doesn't need to be fancy.  I will be buried next to my husband in Ft Snelling, MN where he went into the military. I'm fine with that whenever and however my death happens.  It is well with my soul.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

> You'll have your chance, I fear.  The ammo sales, like the hoarding of sanitizer three weeks ago, was a signal.  Some people are thinking ahead and they may be correct.


They are talking about shutting down gun and ammo sales too.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

I'll bet a lot of people are thinking like Quark, look for suicide rates to climb.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

They've always got a plan.

And the more the plans fail, the more the planners plan.

----------

Kris P Bacon (03-20-2020),Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),Morning Star (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Just last night I started wishing I wasn't so old..... there's still so much I want to do, and there's never a dull moment in life...... FYI: I'm 55
> 
> Sooooo, once aging, we're not on the same page Quark.


I'm old. I've done a lot.  I've lived an excellent life.  I have no reason to look back and wonder what if I had done those exciting things.  I did them.  I think I still have more to do, but if not.......no regrets.  This covid thing is just one more experience/ adventure  for me.  I can handle it.  I've handled much worse....   When I lived in Italy we were told our water had cholera in it and we had to haul water for everything.  None of us got cholera.  So.  I wasn't afraid then and I'm not afraid now.

----------

Hillofbeans (03-18-2020),Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),Midgardian/Obligate Carnivore (03-20-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020),OldSchool (03-18-2020),Retiredat50 (03-18-2020),teeceetx (03-18-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Sorry no doom and gloom here, I'm just going to ride this storm out.

----------

Big Bird (03-18-2020),Hillofbeans (03-18-2020),Jen (03-18-2020),Kris P Bacon (03-20-2020),Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020),Physics Hunter (03-19-2020),Retiredat50 (03-18-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

I can only imagine the shit we are in for if Biden wins after the economy collapses and we have all this draconian government control in place.

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

It's times like this I wish I believed in "God".  :Geez:

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I'll bet a lot of people are thinking like Quark, look for suicide rates to climb.


Think of the EOTWAWKI books you may have read.  _Lucifer's Hammer.  The Stand.  Earth Abides_, maybe - which Steve Notalent King, knocked off to write Stand.

But all of them had a few bit characters who did that - killed themselves, or drank themselves into a coma, or worked on a project to benefit others, ignoring medical issues that could have been cared for with time.

The cover-jacket of _Lucifer's Hammer_ had a blurb on the back:  "_The lucky ones went first_..."

----------

Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),Morning Star (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I can only imagine the shit we are in for if Biden wins after the economy collapses and we have all this draconian government control in place.


Yep.  We'd have to say byebye to guns  for sure.  I just don't think Biden will win.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

> Yep.  We'd have to say byebye to guns  for sure.  I just don't think Biden will win.


They will have to pry them from my cold dead hands.

----------

Jen (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## memesofine

Sorry Quark, but it seems as if you're feeling like giving up. I for one, am also up there in age, 65 and a woman, but don't feel like it or look it. And I'm just stubborn enough to never give up and will fight for our rights, our country and not let our Military men and women who lost their lives for our freedom down. I will fight to the bitter end. I would rather go out die fighting, then just roll over and give up my God given rights and our rights as written our Constitution. I wish for you to see how you're so needed in this fight. But you are free to what you want, at least for now anyway. Think about it my dear. And please no matter what you feeling right now. go out and vote for President Trump for President in 2020. :Love10:  :Flag:

----------

Jen (03-18-2020),NORAD (03-22-2020),teeceetx (03-18-2020)

----------


## Jen

> They will have to pry them from my cold dead hands.


I'm glad to "hear" it.

----------

memesofine (03-18-2020),teeceetx (03-18-2020)

----------


## tom

I had my moment of summing up 10 years ago. Surgeon said I could expect sudden death if I didn't have surgery, which I refused. I've had 10 extra good years and have projects waiting to be completed. Life is much better with COVID-19 threatening than in a critical care unit with four IV's in the arms and a blood clot in the heart. I already had a living will. What? You don't have a living will? Do you expect to live forever? Doctors take these wills seriously and will try to follow instructions if not prevented by family. I had already told my relative that in case of doubt, pull the plug. And in the will I wrote in that I did not want to be resuscitated if I would be unable to read and write. When I got out of the hospital and was able, I made a will and prepaid cremation expenses. I now see beauties of life that previously I could not see.

----------

memesofine (03-18-2020),NORAD (03-22-2020),Retiredat50 (03-18-2020)

----------


## potlatch

@Quark @Calypso Jones  @Trinnity

Why are there two identical threads?  I posted on one at #3 and then saw a much longer one???

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads/148325-Anybody-else-starting-to-feel-this-way?p=2413724&viewfull=1#post2413724

----------


## nonsqtr

> Yep.  We'd have to say byebye to guns  for sure.  I just don't think Biden will win.


Pfft. Methinks you have this one backwards, Jen.

No one's gonna say goodbye to guns. Ain't gonna happen.

What I think is some people will be saying "hello" to guns, that's what I see happening.

No one's going to put up with the crap the Democrats are trying to throw at us amidst this public health crisis.

The governor of California thinks the homeless are more important than the elderly.

The mayor of Los Angeles thinks gang banging felon prisoners are more important than my children.

No one's going to put up with this crap!

Look here - the reality on the ground is entirely consistent. Here's a perfect example:

https://abc7news.com/6023430

The politicians are so goddamn stupid they're making life miserable for the very people they're trying to help!

No one's going to listen to leaders who can't lead.

----------

memesofine (03-18-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020),OldSchool (03-18-2020),potlatch (03-18-2020),Retiredat50 (03-18-2020),RMNIXON (03-18-2020),teeceetx (03-18-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

I hope you're right.

----------


## Retiredat50

I can understand a person wanting to kill themselves if they are in a lot of pain and have no chance at a cure.  But people that want to kill themselves because they are afraid of what tomorrow will bring?

I say more power to them, they are just cleaning out the deadwood.

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Pfft. Methinks you have this one backwards, Jen.
> 
> No one's gonna say goodbye to guns. Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> What I think is some people will be saying "hello" to guns, that's what I see happening.
> 
> No one's going to put up with the crap the Democrats are trying to throw at us amidst this public health crisis.
> 
> The governor of California thinks the homeless are more important than the elderly.
> ...


Hah!  You are absolutely right.  They'd tell people to say byebye to guns but that wouldn't happen.  Loser Democrats have no idea what they are up against.

----------

teeceetx (03-18-2020)

----------


## Retiredat50

Guns are not going away no matter who is elected.  We heard over and over that Obama wanted our guns, how did that turn out?  He was more gun positive than most republican Presidents.

If I remember right one of the first things he did in office (gun-wise) was to allow guns to be carried in national parks for protection from the wildlife.

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

> Hah!  You are absolutely right.  They'd tell people to say byebye to guns but that wouldn't happen.  Loser Democrats have no idea what they are up against.


A lot of them are now buying guns, strange huh?

The thing is, if it comes to it, no more law and order, they are afraid of guns and I don't have any moral qualms with just shooting them on sight.

----------

Jen (03-18-2020),teeceetx (03-18-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

First off I am still convinced that the reality of the situation is not nearly as bad as claimed and this could all be over in a month or so. Could I be wrong? Of course, but I have learned not to trust the media or the federal bureaucracies and the obvious alternative motives. 

What bothers me is how easy it was to spark this level of panic and selfishness in such a short amount of time. What will be the next excuse to bring prosperity into a state of turmoil and general suffering as the new normal?

----------

memesofine (03-18-2020),NORAD (03-22-2020),NuYawka (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## memesofine

> I can understand a person wanting to kill themselves if they are in a lot of pain and have no chance at a cure.  But people that want to kill themselves because they are afraid of what tomorrow will bring?
> 
>   I say more power to them, they are just cleaning out the deadwood.


 I've had that discussion a lot lately with a very good friend of mine the same age as I am. It was great to live longer when we were younger, but as we get into the late 70's-80s life can take a cruel turn. I for one don't want to go back to wearing a diaper/panties, as I've seen with helping out a couple of people in their 90's. Get to a point I can't function on my own.  I've also thought it comes to that, I'd like to leave this earth on my own terms. It's possible with overdose. But do I have the guts and also need to think of those in my family. a hard decision and one hell of a choice to follow through with. I don't have an answer yet.

----------

Quark (03-18-2020),teeceetx (03-18-2020)

----------


## Garden House Queen

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ ​society.


C'm on @Quark         This is a manufactured crisis that the MSM is hyping out of per-portion. The stats on every other crisis was way more than this one. Cheer up! Don't let the media syke you out!

----------

Abbey (03-18-2020),memesofine (03-18-2020),teeceetx (03-18-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

Well, we have precedence now, every time someone coughs in Asia we will be shutting everything down.

This is not a sustainable way to handle things.

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## potlatch

@Trinnity

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads/148326-Anybody-else-starting-to-feel-this-way?p=2413707#post2413707

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...=1#post2413724

----------


## Garden House Queen

C'm on @Quark         This is a manufactured crisis that the MSM is hyping out of per-portion. The stats on every other crisis was way more than this one. Cheer up! Don't let the media syke you out!

----------

Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ society.


 :Smiley20:  About that will ? I could always use power tools  ......  :Thinking: you wouldn't happen to have a 55 Chevy Apachie pick up hanging around .

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## drifter106

> I'm not feeling that way at all.   I am curious as to how all of this turns out.  I want to watch. I am not hurting and I'm not hurting anyone by being alive.  
> 
> The one difference between you and me, though, is that I believe in God and that God has a plan.  Now, that plan isn't all nice stuff, but somehow I am being taken care of quite nicely in it all.  
> 
> It's a story that had a beginning and has an end and we are coming up to the end right now and I am  truly amazed at some of the things I am seeing and some other things that have happened in the past that are becoming more clear to me now.  So, if anything, for me.........there's more reason to live and watch the story play out. I am mesmerized by it all.


Amen...

----------

Abbey (03-18-2020),Garden House Queen (03-18-2020),Jen (03-18-2020)

----------


## Jen

> First off I am still convinced that the reality of the situation is not nearly as bad as claimed and this could all be over in a month or so. Could I be wrong? Of course, but I have learned not to trust the media or the federal bureaucracies and the obvious alternative motives. 
> 
> What bothers me is how easy it was to spark this level of panic and selfishness in such a short amount of time. What will be the next excuse to bring prosperity into a state of turmoil and general suffering as the new normal?


Covid will end by June if not before.  The fallout ......will go beyond June.

----------

Abbey (03-18-2020),Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ society.



WHAT in the HELL??  I would have NEVER expected this of you!!       You don't get to give up that easily!!  Think of the Rest of us if you won't think of yourself!       I hope no one you know reads this or they'll be calling the suicide prevention hotline for you!!  SNAP OUT OF THIS!!    There is MUCH to live for.

----------

Abbey (03-18-2020),Garden House Queen (03-18-2020),Jen (03-18-2020),memesofine (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## drifter106

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ society.


Started to read this read and then I thought...how morbid.  Q...we should be thankful for what we have.  Yes, this particular time in our life is burdensome, some may look at it as carrying a cross.  We should accept it, carry it as best we can and move forward.  Remember, there is always somebody, somewhere, that has it worse than you.

----------

Abbey (03-18-2020),Garden House Queen (03-18-2020),memesofine (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020),Retiredat50 (03-18-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> About that will ? I could always use power tools  ...... you wouldn't happen to have a 55 Chevy Apachie pick up hanging around .



and toilet paper.  LOLOL

----------

Daily Bread (03-18-2020),Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),Morning Star (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> and toilet paper.  LOLOL


Im figering that he ran out of TP and that's the reason he wants to end it all .

----------

Quark (03-18-2020),Retiredat50 (03-18-2020),teeceetx (03-18-2020)

----------


## Retiredat50

In case anyone does not know... If you do not have a will and you die, in most places, everything you own goes to the state.  A lawyer to draw up a will costs about 300-350 (for a real lawyer) and if you have no one to be executor you can appoint your lawyer as executor (of course then they get a percentage of the estate as would any executor).

----------

Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),NORAD (03-22-2020)

----------


## Lummy

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ society.



What is "Atlas Shrugged Society"? 

As for offing yourself. I already thought of it.

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Started to read this read and then I thought...how morbid.  Q...we should be thankful for what we have.  Yes, this particular time in our life is burdensome, some may look at it as carrying a cross.  We should accept it, carry it as best we can and move forward.  Remember, there is always somebody, somewhere, that has it worse than you.


That's right ! And if someone would will me a 55 Chevy pick up I wouldn't feel worse than him .

----------



----------


## Retiredat50

> I've had that discussion a lot lately with a very good friend of mine the same age as I am. It was great to live longer when we were younger, but as we get into the late 70's-80s life can take a cruel turn. I for one don't want to go back to wearing a diaper/panties, as I've seen with helping out a couple of people in their 90's. Get to a point I can't function on my own.  I've also thought it comes to that, I'd like to leave this earth on my own terms. It's possible with overdose. But do I have the guts and also need to think of those in my family. a hard decision and one hell of a choice to follow through with. I don't have an answer yet.


Move to Oregon, they have assisted suicide.  I am not saying that to be an ass, that is my plan if I get a terminal disease.

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I want to be stuffed and propped up as a door greeter at Walmart.  Then my wife could visit me every day.

Seriously, I am not Edward G. Robinson in Soylent Green.  I am not ready to chuck it just yet.  Things would have to be a lot worse then now.  I have never been a quitter for anything (well, except for my first marriage!).  This is my motto in life

----------

Abbey (03-18-2020),Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),Lummy (03-18-2020),memesofine (03-18-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Yep.  We'd have to say byebye to guns  for sure.  I just don't think Biden will win.


would be saying byebye to quite a few people, too.  

law enforcement, military, and private citizens.

assuming the government doesn't just decide to carpet bomb flyover country, ofc.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (03-18-2020)

----------


## potlatch

What about your wife Quark?

----------


## Lone Gunman

> In case anyone does not know... If you do not have a will and you die, in most places, everything you own goes to the state.  A lawyer to draw up a will costs about 300-350 (for a real lawyer) and if you have no one to be executor you can appoint your lawyer as executor (of course then they get a percentage of the estate as would any executor).


military retirees can still get basic legal assistance, afaik.

Free Legal Assistance for Retirees | Military.com

----------

Retiredat50 (03-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> What about your wife Quark?


She's prolly be pissed off at him for leaving me his tools and 55 cheby

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (03-18-2020),Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),memesofine (03-18-2020),potlatch (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Talk like that will get your guns confiscated too, depending on where you live.

----------

Abbey (03-18-2020),Daily Bread (03-18-2020),Garden House Queen (03-18-2020),Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> She's prolly be pissed off at him for leaving me his tools and 55 cheby


Lol, that's funny. 
Did you know there were two threads of this. I posted at #3 and #6 of the earlier posted, same title, thread and when I saw this one I didn't know what was going on. Made me feel like something KK posted on the 'what r u doing' thread...….

----------

Daily Bread (03-18-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> You're starting to scare me Quark!!  You need something to be happy about, wish we could somehow inspire you.


 I'm actually  getting a little  tired of  the  gloom and  doom, if you go around  with  an attitude  like that,  you can't  help but  slide down. 

 This  isn't the  end of the world,  the Democrats  just want  us all to think  it is.

 This too, shall pass.

 I'm seeing  things  I thought  I'd never  live  to see, but, I'm alive and  doing  quite well and,  as long as  I'm drawing  breath, I'll fight for  my life and,  the lives of my family.

----------

Daily Bread (03-18-2020),Garden House Queen (03-18-2020),Lone Gunman (03-18-2020),memesofine (03-18-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020),potlatch (03-18-2020),teeceetx (03-18-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I'm actually  getting a little  tired of  the  gloom and  doom, if you go around  with  an attitude  like that,  you can't  help but  slide down. 
> 
>  This  isn't the  end of the world,  the Democrats  just want  us all to think  it is.
> 
>  This too, shall pass.
> 
>  I'm seeing  things  I thought  I'd never  live  to see, but, I'm alive and  doing  quite well and,  as long as  I'm drawing  breath, I'll fight for  my life and,  the lives of my family.


You are right, just like my kidney stone, this too shall pass

----------

Abbey (03-18-2020),Daily Bread (03-18-2020),Lone Gunman (03-18-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Pfft. Methinks you have this one backwards, Jen.
> 
> No one's gonna say goodbye to guns. Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> What I think is some people will be saying "hello" to guns, that's what I see happening.
> 
> No one's going to put up with the crap the Democrats are trying to throw at us amidst this public health crisis.
> 
> The governor of California thinks the homeless are more important than the elderly.
> ...



I wonder if the gun issue will finally force the Secession that will really be the only way for Red States to live free and prosper.

Maybe it will.  If so...it'll be a bright new day.  For us.  For the urban parasites on the Coasts...not so much.

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Covid will end by June if not before.  The fallout ......will go beyond June.


 I think  so, too, by the time  June  rolls around,  our economy is going to be  screwed up .

----------


## donttread

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ ​society.


It's really not all that bad Quark. i know it is frustrating to see this globalist PR stunt carried out before our eyes.  But even as much as I bitch about government ( and as much as they deserve it) life will return to normal and that normal is among the best places to be in the world. Hang in there!

----------

memesofine (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> I'm actually  getting a little  tired of  the  gloom and  doom, if you go around  with  an attitude  like that,  you can't  help but  slide down. 
> 
>  This  isn't the  end of the world,  the Democrats  just want  us all to think  it is.
> 
>  This too, shall pass.
> 
>  I'm seeing  things  I thought  I'd never  live  to see, but, I'm alive and  doing  quite well and,  as long as  I'm drawing  breath, I'll fight for  my life and,  the lives of my family.


Yes, most of us are seeing things we never thought we'd see. I get annoyed with both extremes, the ones who are too dour about it and the ones who are too nonchalant about it.

The dour ones do pull us down but the nonchalant ones seem to live in a fantasy world because after the virus is gone, we are still going to go through some bad times after all the shut downs. I just keep praying and talking to my kids.

----------

Daily Bread (03-18-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

The thing is all of this is self-inflicted, I don't care what they do, this virus is in the wild, it will be back, so what are we going to do, destroy the economy every year in flu season now?

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Common

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ ​society.


Never give up Quark, this will get better, but like everything else in life, it has to get worse, peak and then get better.

       Within the year and I believe possibly sooner there will be a vaccine, you can bet they are all working feverishly on it, whoever comes in first is a MULTI MULTI MULTI billionare over night

----------

memesofine (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## SharetheHedge

I am 67 but am much more afraid of the economy collapsing, grocery store shelves being empty, riots, etc. than I am of the virus. Not to mention the possibility of Trump losing over this if things are still f'ed up by Nov. (not that he's f'ing up, but the media will try to convince more people of that). What is happening now is a stark example of a panic where the effects of that panic are worse than what is CAUSING the panic.

----------

Louise (03-18-2020),memesofine (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I think  so, too, by the time  June  rolls around,  our economy is going to be  screwed up .


Yah. But I also think the economy will bounce back.  After this we will be less dependent on China and manufacturing jobs here will increase.

----------

Daily Bread (03-18-2020),Garden House Queen (03-18-2020),Louise (03-18-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> Yah. But I also think the economy will bounce back.  After this we will be less dependent on China and manufacturing jobs here will increase.



If half the businesses in the country close down, how long till the economy completely collapses? 2 weeks? I don't know, but it's not going to take months.

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I'm actually  getting a little  tired of  the  gloom and  doom, if you go around  with  an attitude  like that,  you can't  help but  slide down. 
> 
>  This  isn't the  end of the world,  the Democrats  just want  us all to think  it is.
> 
>  This too, shall pass.
> 
>  I'm seeing  things  I thought  I'd never  live  to see, but, I'm alive and  doing  quite well and,  as long as  I'm drawing  breath, I'll fight for  my life and,  the lives of my family.


It's not easy to strike a balance between worry and hope when things are upended so much.  I go back and forth between them.  But I do know that looking back over my life some of the most difficult times are the best of times in my memory.  So what I try to do is always be thankful for what I have and I have always had enough.  My family is doing well and I am so proud of how my kids are dealing with all of this.  They are happy and they are fine.  So I am thankful every day and sending prayers for all of those who are having a really difficult time and I know that many are.

----------


## Jen

> If half the businesses in the country close down, how long till the economy completely collapses? 2 weeks? I don't know, but it's not going to take months.


I don't have the answer to that.  But I have hope that it won't be the end of the world as we know it.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I don't have the answer to that.  But I have hope that it won't be the end of the world as we know it.


<Hawk singing>

...It's the end of the world as we know it. And I feel fine.

----------

Daily Bread (03-18-2020),Jen (03-18-2020)

----------


## Jen

Thanks, @HawkTheSlayer.  I was thinking of that song.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Thanks, @HawkTheSlayer.  I was thinking of that song.


It was for you, @Jen.
In my haste , I forgot to quote you.

----------

Daily Bread (03-18-2020),Jen (03-18-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Thanks, @HawkTheSlayer.  I was thinking of that song.


I forgot to quote the other song, love can build a bridge, in the other thread, together America will prevail.

I got too many tabs going!  :Geez:

----------

Jen (03-18-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

Stay with us @Quark.  You started all this with us, so you're obliged to stick with us to see it through.  Remember, a person can take their own life ANYTIME.  Any moment, any day, any week, month, or year, so why now?  You never know what comes down the road.  Please be there with us when Trump is re-elected, and enjoy watching prog heads explode across the country.  This may be a time to equal the formation of our country.  It will be worth witnessing.  It WILL surely bring a smile to your face.  Besides, we all enjoy your company and wit.

----------

drifter106 (03-18-2020),Garden House Queen (03-18-2020),memesofine (03-18-2020),Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ ​society.


Nope, not at all bud. If I had stage 4 something of something or critical failings of this piece of human anatomy or that (quiet Hawk....that piece of anatomy is just fine) I might check out to save all the pain/doped out/someone changing my diaper etc.

This current scenario, nah. I'm prepped fairly well if really long term, and I'm not in any sort of panic mode yet on this one.

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## drifter106

> That's right ! And if someone would will me a 55 Chevy pick up I wouldn't feel worse than him .


brother has a 55 2 tone chevy sedan....has had since the 1960's.  Keeps it shedded up.  Three speed on the column...pretty cars, I liked the 55 verse the 56...looks sleeker

----------


## Quark

Thanks @teeceetx. Ya I'm still here I'm not going any where's soon. My bank just caught me by surprise like everything else about this stupidity. I've got two days to clean out my safety deposit box and adjust anything else I need to do. I figure to just let my auto-draw account draw down and then I'll make an appointment and see what needs to be done. I have a three year CD for cremation for the wife and me and I'm sure the money will be there if needed it just makes getting to it tougher. It has taught me one thing don't rely on banks to put your money. No more than you need to. I got another account in another bank I hope to get to tomorrow and I'm going to draw down that account too.

This is apparently going to be the new norm. curb side service, appointments, and take out. No more human-to-human contact. From now on it is apparent to me that every time the nation gets a collective head cold we will shut down the nation especially in the winter months. Welcome to Bernie Sanders brave new Venezuela world. Even if Sanders doesn't occupy the WH he won the 2020 election.

Na I'm here to stay for awhile as I got to make it to 73 than I will have outlived all the old folks in my family except my Dad and my Aunt. Now I can understand the old TV Westerns where the old guy just calls it a day because he doesn't like the brave new world that's coming. That's me now, I'm an Old Dinosaur. My day isn't up yet but it's coming at warp speed.

----------

memesofine (03-18-2020),teeceetx (03-19-2020)

----------


## memesofine

> and toilet paper.  LOLOL


forget it toilet paper. I don't think we could even find a roll to "Borrow" out of some gas station bathroom. lol

----------


## Quark

> C'm on @Quark         This is a manufactured crisis that the MSM is hyping out of per-portion. The stats on every other crisis was way more than this one. Cheer up! Don't let the media syke you out!


See post #76. I don't like where this is going and I don't like the extra work required to deal with a manufactured crisis with no end in sight. When you can't go to your dentist for dental work, when you can't go to your doctor for general check ups, when you can't drop into your bank without an appointment and rigmarole, no food on the shelves and who knows when there will be any, etc. that's a brave new communist world and life style I don't want to live in and don't intend to live in.

----------


## Quark

> Well, we have precedence now, every time someone coughs in Asia we will be shutting everything down.
> 
> This is not a sustainable way to handle things.


You are absolutely right. When I've come to understand is that we are now in the brave new communist world. In no time at all we will like Venezuela.

----------


## Quark

> @Quark @Calypso Jones  @Trinnity
> 
> Why are there two identical threads?  I posted on one at #3 and then saw a much longer one???
> 
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads/148325-Anybody-else-starting-to-feel-this-way?p=2413724&viewfull=1#post2413724


Because sometimes it doesn't look like the thread posted and I hit the switch twice thinking I did not hit the switch.

----------


## memesofine

> Thanks @teeceetx. Ya I'm still here I'm not going any where's soon. My bank just caught me by surprise like everything else about this stupidity. I've got two days to clean out my safety deposit box and adjust anything else I need to do. I figure to just let my auto-draw account draw down and then I'll make an appointment and see what needs to be done. I have a three year CD for cremation for the wife and me and I'm sure the money will be there if needed it just makes getting to it tougher. It has taught me one thing don't rely on banks to put your money. No more than you need to. I got another account in another bank I hope to get to tomorrow and I'm going to draw down that account too.
> 
> This is apparently going to be the new norm. curb side service, appointments, and take out. No more human-to-human contact. From now on it is apparent to me that every time the nation gets a collective head cold we will shut down the nation especially in the winter months. Welcome to Bernie Sanders brave new Venezuela world. Even if Sanders doesn't occupy the WH he won the 2020 election.
> 
> Na I'm here to stay for awhile as I got to make it to 73 than I will have outlived all the old folks in my family except my Dad and my Aunt. Now I can understand the old TV Westerns where the old guy just calls it a day because he doesn't like the brave new world that's coming. That's me now, I'm an Old Dinosaur. My day isn't up yet but it's coming at warp speed.


we need fighters like you dear. glad to hear you'll be hanging in here with us. no matter what happens we know we have each other. 098.jpg

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Quark

> You're starting to scare me Quark!!  You need something to be happy about, wish we could somehow inspire you.


Thanks @potlatch but there's nothing that will make me be happy in this world or the next either if exist. Life's a bitch and then you die. But don't worry I'm still here and likely will be for awhile. BTW: I'm a misanthrope so that should explain all.

----------

potlatch (03-18-2020)

----------


## Quark

> I would advise you to wait before pulling the trigger on this.  Know that it's an option but hold off.  This can reverse, as rapidly as it occurred.
> 
> We're never going back, but a new order might be as pleasant as the old.  I feel for you, old-timer - I'm on pins and needles too, but while waiting is tough, sometimes it's the only choice.


Ya I agree. The brave new communist world is not going to be better but I'm close to being ready for the bone yard just based on natural causes.

----------


## Daily Bread

This will be controlled within the next 2 weeks and it'll be a bad memory by the end of April . The biggest problem will be between the U.S. And China on trade and how Trump charges them for what they caused  .

----------

Abbey (03-18-2020)

----------


## Quark

> I would advise you to wait before pulling the trigger on this.  Know that it's an option but hold off.  This can reverse, as rapidly as it occurred.
> 
> We're never going back, but a new order might be as pleasant as the old.  I feel for you, old-timer - I'm on pins and needles too, but while waiting is tough, sometimes it's the only choice.


 The brave new communist world is not going to a pleasant one. But the bone yard is not far off and from natural causes.

----------


## Quark

> I'll bet a lot of people are thinking like Quark, look for suicide rates to climb.


That's what I've said too. Who wants to live in the brave new communist world.

----------


## Quark

> I can only imagine the shit we are in for if Biden wins after the economy collapses and we have all this draconian government control in place.


I don't think it's going to make much difference who wins in November.

----------


## Quark

> Think of the EOTWAWKI books you may have read.  _Lucifer's Hammer.  The Stand.  Earth Abides_, maybe - which Steve Notalent King, knocked off to write Stand.
> 
> But all of them had a few bit characters who did that - killed themselves, or drank themselves into a coma, or worked on a project to benefit others, ignoring medical issues that could have been cared for with time.
> 
> The cover-jacket of _Lucifer's Hammer_ had a blurb on the back:  "_The lucky ones went first_..."


Funny you should say that. I said today the lucky ones are the ones who died of COVID-19.

----------


## Quark

> I can understand a person wanting to kill themselves if they are in a lot of pain and have no chance at a cure.  But people that want to kill themselves because they are afraid of what tomorrow will bring?
> 
> I say more power to them, they are just cleaning out the deadwood.


I agree. That's why COVID-19 should have it's way. But as I've said before this panic is going to kill more people than the COVID-19.

----------


## Quark

> About that will ? I could always use power tools  ...... you wouldn't happen to have a 55 Chevy Apachie pick up hanging around .


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (03-18-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Covid will end by June if not before.  The fallout ......will go beyond June.


I agree. The fall out is permanent. I'm thinking pepper all the way now. Hoard, hoard, hoard.

----------

Jen (03-18-2020)

----------


## Quark

> WHAT in the HELL??  I would have NEVER expected this of you!!       You don't get to give up that easily!!  Think of the Rest of us if you won't think of yourself!       I hope no one you know reads this or they'll be calling the suicide prevention hotline for you!!  SNAP OUT OF THIS!!    There is MUCH to live for.


Why? Who wants to live in the brave new communist world. But don't worry I'm still here for awhile. There's nothing to live for but I have got some goals I want to accomplish before I go.

----------


## Jen

> It was for you, @Jen.
> In my haste , I forgot to quote you.


I know....... and thank you. :Love1:

----------



----------


## Quark

> Started to read this read and then I thought...how morbid.  Q...we should be thankful for what we have.  Yes, this particular time in our life is burdensome, some may look at it as carrying a cross.  We should accept it, carry it as best we can and move forward.  Remember, there is always somebody, somewhere, that has it worse than you.


True but I'm not concerned about others.

----------


## Quark

> Im figering that he ran out of TP and that's the reason he wants to end it all .


Nope still have TP.

----------

Physics Hunter (03-19-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I agree. The fall out is permanent. I'm thinking pepper all the way now. Hoard, hoard, hoard.


Oh I have stocked up on pepper (5 or 6 different kinds) and jalapenos and cheese.   Everyone can have the toilet paper.

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Stay with us @Quark.  You started all this with us, so you're obliged to stick with us to see it through.  Remember, a person can take their own life ANYTIME.  Any moment, any day, any week, month, or year, so why now?  You never know what comes down the road.  Please be there with us when Trump is re-elected, and enjoy watching prog heads explode across the country.  This may be a time to equal the formation of our country.  It will be worth witnessing.  It WILL surely bring a smile to your face.  Besides, we all enjoy your company and wit.


Now you did it ! That's the end of my power tools and a pick up .

----------



----------


## Quark

> What is "Atlas Shrugged Society"? 
> 
> As for offing yourself. I already thought of it.


A dystopian society with nothing left but total chaos and the only food is the rats. It's a world wide dystopia. _Atlas Shrugged_ ​was written by Ayn Rand.

----------


## Quark

> What about your wife Quark?


She is one of the main reasons I'm still even here after my back problems but that can only go so far in a dystopian world.

----------

potlatch (03-18-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Talk like that will get your guns confiscated too, depending on where you live.


That's going to happen anyway. That's not longer a threat.

----------


## Quark

> It's really not all that bad Quark. i know it is frustrating to see this globalist PR stunt carried out before our eyes.  But even as much as I bitch about government ( and as much as they deserve it) life will return to normal and that normal is among the best places to be in the world. Hang in there!


Normal will never return. This is a trial run. This is going to be normal from now on. Count on it.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-18-2020)

----------


## Quark

> The thing is all of this is self-inflicted, I don't care what they do, this virus is in the wild, it will be back, so what are we going to do, destroy the economy every year in flu season now?


Yup that is the new normal.

----------


## Quark

> Never give up Quark, this will get better, but like everything else in life, it has to get worse, peak and then get better.
> 
>        Within the year and I believe possibly sooner there will be a vaccine, you can bet they are all working feverishly on it, whoever comes in first is a MULTI MULTI MULTI billionare over night


And the vaccine is worthless as COVID-19 has already evolved and mutated into a new strain. The drug companies have already said so.

----------


## potlatch

> She is one of the main reasons I'm still even after my back problems but that can only go so far in a dystopian world.


Poor lady, she must love you a lot to put up with you..... :Smiley ROFLMAO: ......I'm teasing, lol

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Normal will never return. *This is a trial run.* This is going to be normal from now on. Count on it.


same thought crossed my mind, as in an enemy evaluating their opponent's response to a specific type of attack, as well as utlizing their agents-in-place to shape the response to the benefit of the attackers.

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Quark

> I don't have the answer to that.  But I have hope that it won't be the end of the world as we know it.


It'll be close. There will be boatloads of bankrupcies by the end of the year. Even business that are open are having a hard time hanging. Some are already laying off people.

----------


## Quark

> Nope, not at all bud. If I had stage 4 something of something or critical failings of this piece of human anatomy or that (quiet Hawk....that piece of anatomy is just fine) I might check out to save all the pain/doped out/someone changing my diaper etc.
> 
> This current scenario, nah. I'm prepped fairly well if really long term, and I'm not in any sort of panic mode yet on this one.


Heck if I had a stage 4 something I'd do back flips if I could.

----------


## Quark

> Poor lady, she must love you a lot to put up with you...…......…..I'm teasing, lol


That's okay. I tell her all the time after 40+ years I still can't figure out what she sees in me. I'm short, fat, ugly, little money, grumpy, cranky, pessimistic, misanthrope, Atheist, laissez faire capitalist, Anarchist. I think I have it covered, oh ya philosopher.

----------

potlatch (03-18-2020)

----------


## Quark

> same thought crossed my mind, as in an enemy evaluating their opponent's response to a specific type of attack, as well as utlizing their agents-in-place to shape the response to the benefit of the attackers.


 Yup Trump just today activated the 1950's Defense Production Act to bring us up to a war footing I guess.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-19-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Oh I have stocked up on pepper (5 or 6 different kinds) and jalapenos and cheese.   Everyone can have the toilet paper.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  You won't need much TP if you keep eatin' all dat cheeze.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-19-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> That's okay. I tell her all the time after 40+ years I still can't figure out what she sees in me. I'm short, fat, ugly, little money, grumpy, cranky, pessimistic, misanthrope, Atheist, laissez faire capitalist, Anarchist. I think I have it covered, oh ya philosopher.


You know what they say Quark, love is blind!  She obviously sees the 'hidden you'!  :Smiley20:

----------

Quark (03-18-2020)

----------


## Quark

She was dang near legally blind when she meant me alright but she can see better now with cataract surgery. Now there's another thing I wonder how many people will go blind with this shut down? We are suppose to be the most advanced country and the only way we can do anything is shut down the economy and nation like China and other countries. What a crock!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Funny you should say that. I said today the lucky ones are the ones who died of COVID-19.


It's a very messy death, as I understand it.

I think I would rather use my pistol, than wait for my lungs to shut down and choke me with fluid.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-19-2020),Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Jen

> You won't need much TP if you keep eatin' all dat cheeze.


Jalapenos and cheese strike a balance..... :Cool20:

----------

Lone Gunman (03-19-2020)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Heck if I had a stage 4 something I'd do back flips if I could.


You have plenty of guns, they will do the job better than a disease.

----------


## Canadianeye

> That's okay. I tell her all the time after 40+ years I still can't figure out what she sees in me. I'm short, fat, ugly, little money, grumpy, cranky, pessimistic, misanthrope, Atheist, laissez faire capitalist, Anarchist. I think I have it covered, oh ya philosopher.


Ferengi live to about 300, and, apparently they have certain cells that infect other species if they come in contact with it.

So, you ain't about to die when you are still just a teenager, and asshat...stop spreading your FERENGI-20 virus on all of us.

----------

Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> That's okay. I tell her all the time after 40+ years I still can't figure out what she sees in me. I'm short, fat, ugly, little money, grumpy, cranky, pessimistic, misanthrope, Atheist, laissez faire capitalist, Anarchist. I think I have it covered, oh ya philosopher.



Love is like the dew.  It can fall on a horse turd or it can fall on you.

Maybe your ears really turn her on!

----------

Garden House Queen (03-19-2020),Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Ferengi live to about 300, and, apparently they have certain cells that infect other species if they come in contact with it.
> 
> So, you ain't about to die when you are still just a teenager, and asshat...stop spreading your FERENGI-20 virus on all of us.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Quark

> Love is like the dew.  It can fall on a horse turd or it can fall on you.
> 
> Maybe your ears really turn her on!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Quark

Thanks guys. You all give me a laugh. It's tough everything is closing down until further notice. You can't get anything done but the bills never stop. I never thought I would live long enough to experience _Atlas Shrugged_ but I have. If the food holds out for month I might not starve to death but who knows. Medicine wise I'm not to bad if they don't keep everything shut down for the rest of the year. But my wife can have problems. She might go blind if she can't get her medicine or even die. We sure are one fu*k up country. Never thought life would be like this when I got older. Been through tough times before but nothing like this. I was a poor kid in poverty and things were tough but never this tough. Oh well time for bed and another day in purgatory.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Thanks guys. You all give me a laugh. It's tough everything is closing down until further notice. You can't get anything done but the bills never stop. I never thought I would live long enough to experience _Atlas Shrugged_ but I have. If the food holds out for month I might not starve to death but who knows. Medicine wise I'm not to bad if they don't keep everything shut down for the rest of the year. But my wife can have problems. She might go blind if she can't get her medicine or even die. We sure are one fu*k up country. Never thought life would be like this when I got older. Been through tough times before but nothing like this. I was a poor kid in poverty and things were tough but never this tough. Oh well time for bed and another day in purgatory.


This is a party, man!

And some welcome rest, too.

Look here - they're telling me all I gotta do is kick back and do nothing.

They're gonna pay me for doing it - at least two grand!

This is the best f'in job situation I've ever had!

Here, we'll pay you for doing nothing and if anyone shows up send them away.

What's not to like?  :Thinking:

----------

Garden House Queen (03-19-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I thought of the will.
> 
> But I have no dependents.  There's one person I'd like to have my property, but I haven't talked to her since 1995.  I used to know where she was at, but with the new "privacy" policies that let the Privileged see addresses but not the Deplorables, I don't know any more.
> 
> And I don't have a lawyer or an Executor.
> 
> It doesn't matter, I guess.  Someone's going to do quite well, maybe off the books, cleaning up the abandoned stuff after I'm hauled off.
> 
> I suppose if I think it's coming, I could hand-write a directive telling whoever comes to contact the VA, to have the Navy dispose of me.  It's better than using my estate to buy an expensive funeral that no one will attend, or a costly grave that no one will see.


Legal zoom

----------

Lone Gunman (03-19-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Think of the EOTWAWKI books you may have read.  _Lucifer's Hammer.  The Stand.  Earth Abides_, maybe - which Steve Notalent King, knocked off to write Stand.
> 
> But all of them had a few bit characters who did that - killed themselves, or drank themselves into a coma, or worked on a project to benefit others, ignoring medical issues that could have been cared for with time.
> 
> The cover-jacket of _Lucifer's Hammer_ had a blurb on the back:  "_The lucky ones went first_..."


I re-read the L Hammer book every decade.  I don't like recreational fiction reading.  It is a good outlier.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-19-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> <Hawk singing>
> 
> ...It's the end of the world as we know it. And I feel fine.


Seriously nuts, but that is trending like crazy on playlists...   :Smile:

----------


## Physics Hunter

> The brave new communist world is not going to a pleasant one. But the bone yard is not far off and from natural causes.


Before you give up on your life, your way, considering giving your life to Jesus and just seeing what happens...

Not meant to be insulting at all, I mean this sincerely.
One dark day long ago, I decided to give myself the rest of my life and to meet God on His terms and not mine.  
The results are pretty good.

Best,
PH

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (03-19-2020),Garden House Queen (03-19-2020),Midgardian/Obligate Carnivore (03-19-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Jalapenos and cheese strike a balance.....


No you Didn't!!!!!!!   :Roflmao:

----------

Jen (03-19-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Personally, I am awaiting The Lord's return.  

But in the mean time I will leave y'all with a bit of wisdom that I once saw on a Marine Corps readyroom wall:
Someday, someone may kill you with your own rifle, but they should have to beat you to death with it!  :Grin:

----------

Garden House Queen (03-19-2020),Jen (03-19-2020),Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Garden House Queen

> Thanks guys. You all give me a laugh. It's tough everything is closing down until further notice. You can't get anything done but the bills never stop. I never thought I would live long enough to experience _Atlas Shrugged_ but I have. If the food holds out for month I might not starve to death but who knows. Medicine wise I'm not to bad if they don't keep everything shut down for the rest of the year. But my wife can have problems. She might go blind if she can't get her medicine or even die. We sure are one fu*k up country. Never thought life would be like this when I got older. Been through tough times before but nothing like this. I was a poor kid in poverty and things were tough but never this tough. Oh well time for bed and another day in purgatory.



See there....you're sounding better already! Hugs winging their way to you!!!!!

----------

Jen (03-19-2020),Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

> This is a party, man!
> 
> And some welcome rest, too.
> 
> Look here - they're telling me all I gotta do is kick back and do nothing.
> 
> They're gonna pay me for doing it - at least two grand!
> 
> This is the best f'in job situation I've ever had!
> ...


Nothings for free. Was telling a kid from Boston yesterday. "The government is giving you money, it is because they will get it back. You will sign this, sign that, give em your SIN number (or whatever it you guys do in States), where you livin, how much did you earn last year...and all that info is fed into the revenue boys. IRS or CRA here."

They will catch more people cheating at taxes or even unknowns to the tax people...they will MORE than make up whatever cheque they send you, over the rest of your life.

Data mining is profitable for governments as well.

----------

JustPassinThru (03-19-2020),Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## patrickt

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ ​society.


A. I'm being cremated.
B. The will I wrote 25 years ago is still good.
C. Nothing is closed where I live.
D. No one I know has gotten unexpectedly sick.

All of the problems I see are being caused by hysteria and panic. So, no, I'm not feeling suicidal.

----------

Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

I think the best way to go is to donate you body to science. I think that ends up costing your family nothing, plus it helps some aspiring doctors and such.

----------

Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Quark

> This is a party, man!
> 
> And some welcome rest, too.
> 
> Look here - they're telling me all I gotta do is kick back and do nothing.
> 
> They're gonna pay me for doing it - at least two grand!
> 
> This is the best f'in job situation I've ever had!
> ...


I suppose if one is young enough with some hot chicks to have an orgy, smoke weed, drink booze, etc. it's a hell've time but for an old fogy like me it's the worse time in my life because all my entertainment is shut down. This shut down has no end until Team Biden is in charge unfortunately.

----------


## Quark

> Before you give up on your life, your way, considering giving your life to Jesus and just seeing what happens...
> 
> Not meant to be insulting at all, I mean this sincerely.
> One dark day long ago, I decided to give myself the rest of my life and to meet God on His terms and not mine.  
> The results are pretty good.
> 
> Best,
> PH


No offense taken. But if this the best God/Jesus can do no thanks.

----------


## Quark

> A. I'm being cremated.
> B. The will I wrote 25 years ago is still good.
> C. Nothing is closed where I live.
> D. No one I know has gotten unexpectedly sick.
> 
> All of the problems I see are being caused by hysteria and panic. So, no, I'm not feeling suicidal.


I'm begging to think you have the right idea. I should have followed up with a idea like yours years ago instead having what limited faith I used to have in America and it's asinine government. Too late now.

----------


## Quark

> I think the best way to go is to donate you body to science. I think that ends up costing your family nothing, plus it helps some aspiring doctors and such.


Not a bad idea for people with altruism running through there veins but not fro me. Donating money is one thing but return me back to star dust.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> This is a party, man!
> 
> And some welcome rest, too.
> 
> Look here - they're telling me all I gotta do is kick back and do nothing.
> 
> They're gonna pay me for doing it - at least two grand!
> 
> This is the best f'in job situation I've ever had!
> ...



Party of 1; not much fun.

Serious.  With the way rates are exploding in town...and I'm on a prepaid wireless plan with my phone...and we ALL KNOW the koledge kidlets just LUUV them some wireless-phone-store action...

...usually I just go in and pay my bill with cash, each month.  Prepaid, it's cheaper, but they don't send a bill to you.  You have to pay in person or at their machine (like an ATM).

I was dreading it.  We're at the worst phase, where those who don't have it, here, aren't taking it seriously.  Just three days ago, the Y'all-Haul agency (that sold me my trailer hitch) was pooh-pooh'ing the bug.  "Oh, yeah, we're using hand sanitizer like crazy."

Sure.  I wiped everything off the inside of my van and GTFO of there.  Fortunately I'm not using it right now.

But now, I finally had to address the cell-phone bill.  Fortunately, the Verizon Wireless app is easier to use now than it was two years ago, the last time I registered.

But that's where I'm at.

It may be hysteria for naught.  There's a possibility I may have this.  Not really sick, but a tightening in the chest.  Could be just the conventional flu...watching carefully.

If this was Mexico, I could buy chloroquine over the counter, and probably cure myself.  But here, we have DOCTORS, and our friends at the CDC, to make sure we have the right attitudes about guns and homosexuality...and to prevent any Deplorable from taking action to prevent being punished by the Elites' friends in Communist China.

----------

Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## tiny1

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ ​society.


This post proves that TDS, like the Corona virus, is contagious.  Musta got it from a Corruptocrat.
All Temporary.  Do you always fall apart in the face of Adversity?  Man, I expect this from Demmings.  
So, going to the store, for you, is a life changing event?  Really?  Life isn't worth living if you cannot go to the store?  Sheesh!!!
I've heard it all, now.

----------


## patrickt

> I think the best way to go is to donate you body to science. I think that ends up costing your family nothing, plus it helps some aspiring doctors and such.


I want to avoid the embarrassment of my body being rejected by science.

----------

Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

> You are absolutely right. When I've come to understand is that we are now in the brave new communist world. In no time at all we will like Venezuela.


Not under Trump!  But I do agree, the future is a dystopian one after Trump.  I give it a decade after Trump.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> This post proves that TDS, like the Corona virus, is contagious.  Musta got it from a Corruptocrat.
> All Temporary.  Do you always fall apart in the face of Adversity?  Man, I expect this from Demmings.  
> So, going to the store, for you, is a life changing event?  Really?  Life isn't worth living if you cannot go to the store?  Sheesh!!!
> I've heard it all, now.


There was a short story, written in the 19th century...don't remember by whom; but it was assigned reading in a high-school literature class.

It wasn't that well written.  It was between two eggheads, one a nobleman, the other a young academic (back then, they were poor, and tended to actually be intelligent) about the effects of solitude on man.  The nobleman was taunting the younger, saying he could not isolate himself without going insane.  The scholar disagreed.

The nobleman offered a large sum, if the younger would seal himself up in a controlled room - a prison cell, essentially - where he would have food and water and all he needed, but would not see or hear anyone.  For ten years.

"If you mean that seriously, sir, I would do that for, not ten, but twenty, years."

The bet was on.  The story went on about the despair and final insanity of the scholar...and the nobleman, vain and hedonistic, squandered his fortune.  If I remember the story correctly, he panicked - no longer having the reward money, and the once-young man was due to be released.  I don't remember if the assassin took pity or if the hit failed, but the writer explored the mind-state of the hermit...who no longer cared about money, scarcely cared about leaving.  The writer described his attitude, something like "He had forgotten the reward, and now wondered why he had ever been interested in it."

Yes, solitude can kill.  And damages those it does not.

----------

Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Quark

> This post proves that TDS, like the Corona virus, is contagious.  Musta got it from a Corruptocrat.
> All Temporary.  Do you always fall apart in the face of Adversity?  Man, I expect this from Demmings.  
> So, going to the store, for you, is a life changing event?  Really?  Life isn't worth living if you cannot go to the store?  Sheesh!!!
> I've heard it all, now.


I don't want to be a prisoner in my home. If the brave new communist world works for you and being a prisoner in your home also works for you great. I maybe a misanthrope but even I need some human contact. Now Walmart is not allowing anyone to come into the store to shop for food you can only buy on line and pick up. That's the new norm look for all stores to do that in the next 12 to 24 months. Banks have been trying to get everyone to bank on-line only forever now that will be the only option. Folks Trump has effectually made all of us prisoners in our own home.

Heck even the churches are going to be on-line only very shortly. Guys the world has ended we just don't know it yet.

----------


## Quark

> Not under Trump!  But I do agree, the future is a dystopian one after Trump.  I give it a decade after Trump.


Trump has started the dystopian society. It's here and now what is being experienced now is the future now. Team Trump has failed and destroyed the nation. Maybe Team Clinton was the right choice after all.

----------


## Quark

> There was a short story, written in the 19th century...don't remember by whom; but it was assigned reading in a high-school literature class.
> 
> It wasn't that well written.  It was between two eggheads, one a nobleman, the other a young academic (back then, they were poor, and tended to actually be intelligent) about the effects of solitude on man.  The nobleman was taunting the younger, saying he could not isolate himself without going insane.  The scholar disagreed.
> 
> The nobleman offered a large sum, if the younger would seal himself up in a controlled room - a prison cell, essentially - where he would have food and water and all he needed, but would not see or hear anyone.  For ten years.
> 
> "If you mean that seriously, sir, I would do that for, not ten, but twenty, years."
> 
> The bet was on.  The story went on about the despair and final insanity of the scholar...and the nobleman, vain and hedonistic, squandered his fortune.  If I remember the story correctly, he panicked - no longer having the reward money, and the once-young man was due to be released.  I don't remember if the assassin took pity or if the hit failed, but the writer explored the mind-state of the hermit...who no longer cared about money, scarcely cared about leaving.  The writer described his attitude, something like "He had forgotten the reward, and now wondered why he had ever been interested in it."
> ...


I remember that story and you are right. If all I have to look forward to is isolation for the rest of my life than being dead is a much better option.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Trump has nothing to do with this.

He didn't believe the virus would so-quickly, so-greatly impact everyone.  The reason it did is its INCREDIBLE contagion.

He's getting some bad advice, from crony-corporatist Steve Munchkin (what an incredibly-ugly face) but I don't blame him for THAT, either.

I know what Her Hillaryness would have done.  Thrown the borders open, to prove we're not "xenophobic."  Then would have ordered the Fake Noozers to keep on babbling about how it's "the flu" - and then, when the truth was undeniable, blame the Koch Brothers, or some other conservative, of having a secret, private virus lab.  Maybe blame Israel.

Look, this debt bubble was going to pop - we just didn't know when or how.  And Open Borders ALWAYS leads to what we're dealing with, now. 

So, too, does deliberate underestimating the nature of certain other nation-states.  Common sense would have told us, a government that drives tanks over young people protesting for rights, is not a nice government.  But Bubba, the Queen's purported hubby, didn't see it that way.  He got campaign cash from the ChiComms; and out of that, the ChiComms got Most-Favored-Nation trading status and tax breaks.

What they sowed, we reap.

----------

Garden House Queen (03-19-2020),Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I remember that story and you are right. If all I have to look forward to is isolation for the rest of my life than being dead is a much better option.


I do not think it will be that long.  Two months, maybe.

Research is progressing.  The DISEASE aspect, may be under control soon.

But nothing happens quickly.  What I was saying was, I understand the depressing outlook, but don't try a permanent solution to a passing problem.

----------

Jen (03-19-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

@Quark .

It's a sunny day.  Go for a walk.

I'm serious.  Serious as a heart attack.  Get out, breathe fresh air, feel the sunshine.

Bet the college there is completely abandoned.  Good chance to take in the views, the architecture.

Be well.

----------

Garden House Queen (03-19-2020),Jen (03-19-2020),Physics Hunter (03-19-2020),Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I don't want to be a prisoner in my home. If the brave new communist world works for you and being a prisoner in your home also works for you great. I maybe a misanthrope but even I need some human contact. Now Walmart is not allowing anyone to come into the store to shop for food you can only buy on line and pick up. That's the new norm look for all stores to do that in the next 12 to 24 months. Banks have been trying to get everyone to bank on-line only forever now that will be the only option. Folks Trump has effectually made all of us prisoners in our own home.
> 
> Heck even the churches are going to be on-line only very shortly. Guys the world has ended we just don't know it yet.


I don't expect this to last forever.  Some aspects of it might.  I think I am a hermit by nature.  I prefer that most human contact be like this is.......writing and online. So all of this works for me.

That said.  I am but one person.  Most people like and need contact with other people on a daily basis.  This must be very difficult for them.  So I hope ....and yes, I pray,  that it is only temporary.

----------

Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Trump has started the dystopian society. It's here and now what is being experienced now is the future now. Team Trump has failed and destroyed the nation. Maybe Team Clinton was the right choice after all.


WTF are you talking about?

----------


## Morning Star

So a lot of people are saying it will be two months, but what if it goes longer? How long are we going to let the government shut us all down before people start rebelling?

----------

Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Quark

> @Quark .
> 
> It's a sunny day.  Go for a walk.
> 
> I'm serious.  Serious as a heart attack.  Get out, breathe fresh air, feel the sunshine.
> 
> Bet the college there is completely abandoned.  Good chance to take in the views, the architecture.
> 
> Be well.


No sun here maybe tomorrow. I've been walking strengthening out the bank business as best as I can and shopping. Now it's nap time.

Actually, the wife and I were out walking by the college just the other day and met some lovely ladies from Carroll College and the dorms are open and the food cart has bagged lunches the kids can pick up. All classes are on-line. 

Not all that concerned any more about maintaining the quantity of life now that the quality of life is in the dumpster and is going to get worse no matter who gets the WH.

Thanks for the thoughts greatly appreciated.

----------

JustPassinThru (03-19-2020)

----------


## Quark

> I do not think it will be that long.  Two months, maybe.
> 
> Research is progressing.  The DISEASE aspect, may be under control soon.
> 
> But nothing happens quickly.  What I was saying was, I understand the depressing outlook, but don't try a permanent solution to a passing problem.


We if we stay shut down for two months there will be no nation left. I've been talking to a number of small businesses owners around and two is going to be tough but two months they all will be out of business. Walmart here has already shut down and it's on line only. Two months and it most definitely will be Great Depression II. No jobs, no work and even major corporations will be gone.

Read my post on Judge Napolitano's opinion on this and the government and Team Trump's screwing the pooch.

----------


## Quark

> WTF are you talking about?


If you can't see it I can't help you.

----------

Northern Rivers (03-20-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> So a lot of people are saying it will be two months, but what if it goes longer? How long are we going to let the government shut us all down before people start rebelling?



If it goes on more than two months or so, we start having food-delivery problems.  Everything.

If we get nuked tomorrow, many of us die.  It's the reality of life.

Something will be done.  Either the food-related industries are put back on line, and we maybe have another flare-up, or we have massive famine.

That's the reality of it.  But I, for one, will cross that bridge when I come to it.  I have two-to-three months to learn field butchering, online.  Then I'll decide what to do, in terms of survival.

Or I sicken.

And that's the choice for all of us, basically.  Some with not such a deep larder.  Perhaps the Pentagon will dig into their stockpiles for mass distributions of MREs....and you can dine like JPT.

It is what it is.

----------

Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

FWIW...I'll be commenting less, here...I can see my attitude is not helpful.

Part of it is, I really am sick.  NOT, by all appearances, by Kung Flu.  The symptoms are the opposite:

--Waves of light nausea;

--dysenterry (so much for my TP stash);

--Productive, not dry, cough (comes and goes)

--NO fever.

All is pretty-much the opposite of what this thing's symptoms are.  So, if I can believe what I read, I have something else.  Maybe the eggs I bought on Saturday have gone over.

I'll be here.  I'm not protesting anyone; but it's time for me to quit wallowing in misery.

More of the harm of isolation.  You never realize how important even casual interaction is, until it's all taken away.

----------


## Common

Hopefully this will be a wakeup call for our Corporations to get the hell out of china. Our corporations took china from half starving and eating dogs to our greatest threat...think about that

----------

Abbey (03-19-2020),Garden House Queen (03-19-2020),Hillofbeans (03-19-2020),Kodiak (03-19-2020),Northern Rivers (03-20-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Hopefully this will be a wakeup call for our Corporations to get the hell out of china. Our corporations took china from half starving and eating dogs to our greatest threat...think about that


That's what we have government for.  You cannot expect a profit-based, competitive business to choose to incur higher expenses when competition will chose the cheaper way.  But when trade decisions impact national security...safety of the public...government is not supposed to be there to take other governments' laundered campaign contributions.

It's supposed to use law and force to prevent things to go against our best interests.

Again.  Blame Felonia and Bubba...the two-person crime wave, from Little Rock to the whole damn world.

----------

Garden House Queen (03-19-2020),Northern Rivers (03-20-2020),Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Garden House Queen

> Hopefully this will be a wakeup call for our Corporations to get the hell out of china. Our corporations took china from half starving and eating dogs to our greatest threat...think about that


It's my understanding China has a "deep state" also and their "deep state" has been working hand in hand with our "deep state". Kinda puts everything in proper perspective.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-19-2020),Montana (03-20-2020),Northern Rivers (03-19-2020),Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Hopefully this will be a wakeup call for our Corporations to get the hell out of china. Our corporations took china from half starving and eating dogs to our greatest threat...think about that


No the government did, not the corporations. What we are experiencing is the REAL costs of socialism and it's regulations.

----------

Northern Rivers (03-20-2020)

----------


## drifter106

> No offense taken. But if this the best God/Jesus can do no thanks.



Did you see what Potlach posted in Religion and Philosophy?  Makes a lot of sense...sometimes we are the cause of our own problems and depressions?  I for one find myself in that boat.  Especially after today...

----------

potlatch (03-19-2020),Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Did you see what Potlach posted in Religion and Philosophy?  Makes a lot of sense...sometimes we are the cause of our own problems and depressions?  I for one find myself in that boat.  Especially after today...


No I'll go take a look.

----------

drifter106 (03-19-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> It's my understanding China has a "deep state" also and their "deep state" has been working hand in hand with our "deep state". Kinda puts everything in proper perspective.


That's how then-VP Biden got Hunter hooked up.

----------

Garden House Queen (03-20-2020),Lone Gunman (03-19-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> No the government did, not the corporations. What we are experiencing is the REAL costs of socialism and it's regulations.


tbh, it's difficult to distinguish their machinations from one another.

----------

Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Mr. Independent

> I'm not feeling that way at all.   I am curious as to how all of this turns out.  I want to watch. I am not hurting and I'm not hurting anyone by being alive.  
> 
> The one difference between you and me, though, is that I believe in God and that God has a plan.  Now, that plan isn't all nice stuff, but somehow I am being taken care of quite nicely in it all.  
> 
> It's a story that had a beginning and has an end and we are coming up to the end right now and I am  truly amazed at some of the things I am seeing and some other things that have happened in the past that are becoming more clear to me now.  So, if anything, for me.........there's more reason to live and watch the story play out. I am mesmerized by it all.


I am worried about the end and destruction of everything happening in my own lifetime.  :Frown:

----------

Quark (03-19-2020)

----------


## Quark

> I am worried about the end and destruction of everything happening in my own lifetime.


You young pup are living in the end times of the US. I wish I had some good advice on how to deal with it but I don't. Good luck!

----------


## Mr. Independent

> Guns are not going away no matter who is elected.  We heard over and over that Obama wanted our guns, how did that turn out?  He was more gun positive than most republican Presidents.
> 
> If I remember right one of the first things he did in office (gun-wise) was to allow guns to be carried in national parks for protection from the wildlife.


Yeah, plenty of guns that are unregistered too. Also in countries that are reputationally "anti-gun" like Canada or Western Europe.

----------


## Kodiak

Gawd the *DOOM* is thick in here.  Damn people get a grip.

----------

Garden House Queen (03-20-2020),nonsqtr (03-20-2020)

----------


## Midgardian/Obligate Carnivore

> Gawd the *DOOM* is thick in here.  Damn people get a grip.


The worst part is we can't watch Kyle Larson race.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> @Quark .
> 
> It's a sunny day.  Go for a walk.
> 
> I'm serious.  Serious as a heart attack.  Get out, breathe fresh air, feel the sunshine.
> 
> Bet the college there is completely abandoned.  Good chance to take in the views, the architecture.
> 
> Be well.


This is great advice. We have had the whole family outdoor projects every day, great to get moving and get out of the house.

----------

Garden House Queen (03-20-2020)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Gawd the *DOOM* is thick in here.  Damn people get a grip.



Doom, did you say Doom?  Doom just went live about half an hour ago.

----------


## Midgardian/Obligate Carnivore

> About that will ? I could always use power tools  ...... you wouldn't happen to have a 55 Chevy Apachie pick up hanging around .


He who dies with the most toys, wins.

----------

Garden House Queen (03-20-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> He who dies with the most toys, wins.


I won that award long ago.  I had so many toys that they just gave up and crowned me the winner.

 :Wink:

----------

Midgardian/Obligate Carnivore (03-20-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Doom, did you say Doom?  Doom just went live about half an hour ago.


Is there still a knife in Doom?  I played that 25 years ago.

I hate video games.

----------


## Jen

> I am worried about the end and destruction of everything happening in my own lifetime.


Worry about something that hasn't happened and probably won't happen is counterproductive.  Lock worry about that happening in a closet of your mind and lose the key.

----------

Abbey (03-20-2020),Garden House Queen (03-20-2020)

----------


## Midgardian/Obligate Carnivore

> A. I'm being cremated.
> B. The will I wrote 25 years ago is still good.
> C. Nothing is closed where I live.
> D. No one I know has gotten unexpectedly sick.
> 
> All of the problems I see are being caused by hysteria and panic. So, no, I'm not feeling suicidal.


No coronavirus in Mexico.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> No coronavirus in Mexico.


Yeah, and I'm Henry the VIII.

----------


## Midgardian/Obligate Carnivore

> Yeah, and I'm Henry the VIII.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> We if we stay shut down for two months there will be no nation left. I've been talking to a number of small businesses owners around and two is going to be tough but two months they all will be out of business. Walmart here has already shut down and it's on line only. Two months and it most definitely will be Great Depression II. No jobs, no work and even major corporations will be gone.
> 
> Read my post on Judge Napolitano's opinion on this and the government and Team Trump's screwing the pooch.


The aftermath will see no illegals in the country.

----------

Garden House Queen (03-20-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020)

----------


## Neo

> I just bought my grave sites. Next up is a new will. When this is all done if we are not back to normal by May or June at the latest I may just decided to end it all. This is BS and one might as well be dead. The lucky people are the ones who have already died of COVID-19.
> 
> I know one thing if I'm still around come November I'm not voting for anyone because all politicians are a-holes.
> 
> Banks are closed, businesses are closed, stores are closed, medical facilities are closed, etc. Might as well be dead what's there to live for in this _Atlas Shrugged_ ​society.


Chin up my Ferengi friend, all is not lost, the British prime minister tonight gave us hope, his chancellor of the exchequer has announced details that the government will pay up to 80% of wages to staff whom their employer is under threat of laying off, up to £2,500 per month.
The government is actually doing something, to protect families from poverty, from businesses going under. The bad news tonight is that from midnight all pubs, clubs, cinemas, restaurants, gyms, leisure centres will close. Social gatherings of this kind will stop tonight.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

I finally wrote a will but it had little to do with coronavirus. Damn prostate cancer reemerged. To put things in perspective, I opted to go to a hospital today for a CT scan and a bone scan..... in spite of the obvious coronavirus dangers. 

the stats for Coronavirus are better than the stats for prostate cancer if I can't stop it. 

but people should have a will and whatever else is needed to make the survivors' job easier if we depart this life.


I still have to sign the will and have it witnessed.

----------

NORAD (03-20-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

I hope things look positive for you.

----------


## Abbey

> I finally wrote a will but it had little to do with coronavirus. Damn prostate cancer reemerged. To put things in perspective, I opted to go to a hospital today for a CT scan and a bone scan..... in spite of the obvious coronavirus dangers. the stats for Coronavirus are better than the stats for prostate cancer if I can't stop it. but people should have a will and whatever else is needed to make the survivors' job easier if we depart this life.I still have to sign the will and have it witnessed.


 Man, that's too bad,  I hope  you'll be  ok.

----------

Kris P Bacon (03-20-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Man, that's too bad,  I hope  you'll be  ok.


thank you.

----------



----------


## nonsqtr

> I suppose if one is young enough with some hot chicks to have an orgy, smoke weed, drink booze, etc. it's a hell've time but for an old fogy like me it's the worse time in my life because all my entertainment is shut down. This shut down has no end until Team Biden is in charge unfortunately.


Ha ha - I knew it, you're a closet Democrat.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

You think Team Biden is going to fix this?

lol  :Wink: 

You're as young as you feel, o Ferengi of little faith.

Here's what's gonna happen: Riverside County (next door) just raised 40 drive through testing stations, and our illustrious president is about to make a deal so they can have lots and lots of hydroxychloroquine for free.

Two weeks from now it'll be like, virus? What virus?

This is the biggest stock buying opportunity of the century. When this flattens out (3 days? 4?) the market will adjust and then it'll start to rise back to its former levels.

This would be a great time to start a business too. If you're looking for something to do, you can do all the prep work during the downtime and then hit the ground running once people go back to work.

Never let a good crisis go to waste.  :Wink:

----------

Garden House Queen (03-20-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> We if we stay shut down for two months there will be no nation left. I've been talking to a number of small businesses owners around and two is going to be tough but two months they all will be out of business. Walmart here has already shut down and it's on line only. Two months and it most definitely will be Great Depression II. No jobs, no work and even major corporations will be gone.
> 
> Read my post on Judge Napolitano's opinion on this and the government and Team Trump's screwing the pooch.


Trump is not the one who shut down the country.

The Democratic governors did that.

CA - Democrat
NY - Democrat
Washington - Democrat

All the people shutting folks down are Democrats.

----------

Abbey (03-20-2020),Garden House Queen (03-20-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020),NuYawka (03-22-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> If you can't see it I can't help you.


I think you're hallucinating.

Banks are open.

Grocery stores are open.

You can still get liquor and weed.

Uber Eats is doing zero dollars deliveries, the drivers are working for tips and they're doing just fine.

This is just more political bullshit by Democrats, is all. The fucking idiots governor is all over the airwaves trying to scare the hell out of people.

He's the one who shut down California, not Trump.

This business of blaming Trump for everything gets pretty ridiculous, it got old a long time ago.

----------

Abbey (03-20-2020),Brat (03-20-2020),Daily Bread (03-20-2020),Garden House Queen (03-20-2020),Kris P Bacon (03-20-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020),NuYawka (03-22-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> If it goes on more than two months or so, we start having food-delivery problems.  Everything.
> 
> If we get nuked tomorrow, many of us die.  It's the reality of life.
> 
> Something will be done.  Either the food-related industries are put back on line, and we maybe have another flare-up, or we have massive famine.
> 
> That's the reality of it.  But I, for one, will cross that bridge when I come to it.  I have two-to-three months to learn field butchering, online.  Then I'll decide what to do, in terms of survival.
> 
> Or I sicken.
> ...


Horseshit. There's no food shortage. You guys are dreaming.

----------

Brat (03-20-2020),Garden House Queen (03-20-2020),NORAD (03-20-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Not yet.

There will be.

If everyone stays home, there's no one to do the work involved in processing food.

----------

Brat (03-20-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Not yet.
> 
> There will be.
> 
> If everyone stays home, there's no one to do the work involved in processing food.


Oh come on.

There's a grand total of 1000 cases in California right now.

That's what all the hysteria is about.

1000 cases of the flu.

----------

Garden House Queen (03-20-2020),NORAD (03-22-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Oh come on.
> 
> There's a grand total of 1000 cases in California right now.
> 
> That's what all the hysteria is about.
> 
> 1000 cases of the flu.


95 cases in Nevada and they closed up all the casinos including the three in this small town.  Vegas is going to really feel the hurt.

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

How many cases were there, three weeks ago?

None, IIRC.  An infected person got in.

Not showing symptoms, he spreads it.

Next you have a handful.

Exponentially doubling ever 5 days or so.

Look, I don't know the true nature of this.  Part of the reason is, everyone, top on down, China, Europe, _los Estados Unitas_...and ESPECIALLY the mediuh...they're all liars and/or sophists.

A whole lot of people died all at once in Iran and Italy.  China, too, although we can only go with Periscope videos taken before the lock-down.  That ain't natural.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> How many cases were there, three weeks ago?
> 
> None, IIRC.  An infected person got in.
> 
> Not showing symptoms, he spreads it.
> 
> Next you have a handful.
> 
> Exponentially doubling ever 5 days or so.
> ...


The "testing machine" is in place now. 

Notice how the democrats have been silent. Not a peep. Even Schumer slightly praised Trump today, indirectly. 
The enemy can't even control their own propaganda machine MSM, as most have endorsed the President's actions as proper and acceptable(free shitters now love him) .

The last resort of the handful of MSM, seasoned, political commie agents,  White House correspondents, are getting blown out of the water by a "simple", crude,( in their minds) , abrasive, successful, businessman who suspends their fake narrative for all the world to see.


I consider the media a greater threat than any politico. 
Follow the money and you know it ultimately leads to various groups that are all funded by a man who's name is spelled the same , both forward and backward.,

----------

JustPassinThru (03-20-2020),NORAD (03-22-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

And that, in the end, is the true danger. 

The corrupt media and the corrupt politicians and bureaucrats in government.

That kind of corruption, is what led the ChiComms to have this "accident."  And to lie about it; and then to accuse the US about it; and STILL to lie about it.  Zero cases, today's nooze says.  But a Chinese guy with a Twitter feed, says he was refused testing in a "fever clinic" and sent home.

No diagnosis, no cases.  All the deaths are of natural causes.  And if you say otherwise, citizen, you will be CANCELLED.  Job, money, home, children, gone.

When the Left started their anti-Christianity campaign, or ramped it up, in the 1960s...most people thought it was about church and stuffy preachers.  No.  What we see today is a modern society with zero morality.

It ain't pretty.

----------

Quark (03-20-2020)

----------


## Midgardian/Obligate Carnivore

> Trump is not the one who shut down the country.
> 
> The Democratic governors did that.
> 
> CA - Democrat
> NY - Democrat
> Washington - Democrat
> 
> All the people shutting folks down are Democrats.


And what do those states do?

California is the nation's salad bowl, if not the breadbasket. Agriculture is king in the Golden State.

New York has Wall Street.

Washington still has aerospace, but Seattle is more of a cyberspace town today.

Food, finance, information: shut down our most prominent industries. The Democrats will do anything to destroy President Trump.

----------

Quark (03-20-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> And that, in the end, is the true danger. 
> 
> The corrupt media and the corrupt politicians and bureaucrats in government.
> 
> That kind of corruption, is what led the ChiComms to have this "accident."  And to lie about it; and then to accuse the US about it; and STILL to lie about it.  Zero cases, today's nooze says.  But a Chinese guy with a Twitter feed, says he was refused testing in a "fever clinic" and sent home.
> 
> No diagnosis, no cases.  All the deaths are of natural causes.  And if you say otherwise, citizen, you will be CANCELLED.  Job, money, home, children, gone.
> 
> When the Left started their anti-Christianity campaign, or ramped it up, in the 1960s...most people thought it was about church and stuffy preachers.  No.  What we see today is a modern society with zero morality.
> ...


The  youngest are learning that everything they learn in public school is not the truth. Don't discount the kids of America!
I have a brother who is 15 years younger than me. He has two kids. One boy aged 12 and one girl aged 10.
I love those kids. They have smarts. 
They go to one of the premiere public schools in an adjoining parish(county) due to a loophole that they qualify for.
Education,  they pay taxes for in that county.

Public schools in this parish have been a complete failure since 1968 and have only gotten worse since integration.

If you want your kids to learn anything in this parish(county) , you send them to parochial or private school which costs about the same as college.

And many black folk do! 
Everyone, wants their kids to succeed! 

Make the sacrifice. Pray for the best.

----------

JustPassinThru (03-20-2020),Midgardian/Obligate Carnivore (03-20-2020)

----------


## Quark

There's more to this virus than we are being told by The Peoples Republic of America government. There's in place the mechanism for putting the military in place of civilian government if the top tier of the Feds goes down. This action was designed for a nuclear war and now we might use it for a virus something we've never done before. Something is not right here. What is the government up to that we hoi polloi do not know about.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I finally wrote a will but it had little to do with coronavirus. Damn prostate cancer reemerged. To put things in perspective, I opted to go to a hospital today for a CT scan and a bone scan..... in spite of the obvious coronavirus dangers. 
> 
> the stats for Coronavirus are better than the stats for prostate cancer if I can't stop it. 
> 
> but people should have a will and whatever else is needed to make the survivors' job easier if we depart this life.
> 
> 
> I still have to sign the will and have it witnessed.


May God bless and heal you!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> There's more to this virus than we are being told by The Peoples Republic of America government. There's in place the mechanism for putting the military in place of civilian government if the top tier of the Feds goes down. This action was designed for a nuclear war and now we might use it for a virus something we've never done before. Something is not right here. What is the government up to that we hoi polloi do not know about.


That could well be correct.

Independent researchers...NOT gubbermint quacks, FWIW...find that hydrochloroquine and another drug, taken together, actually partially reverse the lung damage as well as clear the body of viral load.  No toxicity noted in their test subjects.

This should have been an all-hands evolution, to unwind this, get people out of ERs and back to living.  Instead, it seems it's falling down the black hole of censorship, while the body count climbs.

It may well be that, if the Deep State didn't launch this (I don't think they did) they certainly aren't bothered by it, aside from personal dangers.

----------

Quark (03-21-2020)

----------


## Quark

You look at all the deaths from every way you can kill a person COVID-19 is pretty low on the totem pole.

----------

NORAD (03-22-2020)

----------


## NORAD

> I thought of the will.
> 
> But I have no dependents.  There's one person I'd like to have my property, but I haven't talked to her since 1995.  I used to know where she was at, but with the new "privacy" policies that let the Privileged see addresses but not the Deplorables, I don't know any more.
> 
> And I don't have a lawyer or an Executor.
> 
> It doesn't matter, I guess.  Someone's going to do quite well, maybe off the books, cleaning up the abandoned stuff after I'm hauled off.
> 
> I suppose if I think it's coming, I could hand-write a directive telling whoever comes to contact the VA, to have the Navy dispose of me.  It's better than using my estate to buy an expensive funeral that no one will attend, or a costly grave that no one will see.


You need to write up *some sort of directive* - or the State will absorb anything of value that you have and I'm sure you don't want all of your worldly goods left to the Gov't.

You could leave everything to a charity.

If you have used a lawyer in the past five years you can name them as Executor.

The only thing I don't like about naming a lawyer as an Executor is that they generally charge the estate up the butt for their services.


(((hugs)))

----------


## NORAD

> You young pup *are living in the end times of the US.* I wish I had some good advice on how to deal with it but I don't. Good luck!


See?

It's crap like THIS that drive people into a panic!

Stop playing 'their' game!

----------

Daily Bread (03-22-2020)

----------


## NORAD

oh good Lord!

This thread needs to be in CT.


Some of y'all are freaking out over NOTHING!

----------

Daily Bread (03-22-2020),Kodiak (03-22-2020)

----------


## NORAD

> Oh come on.
> 
> There's a grand total of 1000 cases in California right now.
> 
> That's what all the hysteria is about.
> 
> 1000 cases of the flu.


I heard a more accurate term for this virus .... wish I could recall the exact terminology so forgive my paraphrasing....




> Corona is  a viral pneumonia

----------


## JustPassinThru

> oh good Lord!
> 
> This thread needs to be in CT.
> 
> 
> Some of y'all are freaking out over NOTHING!


I'm going to disagree here.

It's hardly "nothing."

 â COVID-19 Survivors Speak Out | Zero Hedge 

You're free to take this epidemic seriously, or not.

But, denial of reality is not, IMHO, a strategy.   I said before, I don't want to harp on the negative stuff...but I won't pretend, like those koledge kidlets on South Padre Island in Texas.  If staying home, alone, for two months, can save me the $40,000 that the treatment for this costs, as well as lung damage...OR DEATH...yeah, I'm gonna stay home.

----------


## Abbey

Come ON! There are varying degrees of  this virus,  just like  with the  flu!  Some people  will have  milder symptoms,  some  will have  a tougher time.....just  like  with the  FLU!

  Medical  personnel  tell stricken patients  the same thing,  in caring for  themselves,  stay home,  stay hydrated,  OTC medications for  the symptoms,  wash hands often,  rest.....etc.

 Some people  who get the  flu, have to be hospitalized,  some  do die, again,  just  like  with the  Corona virus. 

 I'm sure  glad  people  don't  panic  like this  every  flu season  and,  raid the TP aisles!

----------

2cent (03-22-2020),NORAD (03-22-2020),Quark (03-22-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I'm going to disagree here.
> 
> It's hardly "nothing."
> 
>  â€“ COVID-19 Survivors Speak Out | Zero Hedge 
> 
> You're free to take this epidemic seriously, or not.
> 
> But, denial of reality is not, IMHO, a strategy.   I said before, I don't want to harp on the negative stuff...but I won't pretend, like those koledge kidlets on South Padre Island in Texas.  If staying home, alone, for two months, can save me the $40,000 that the treatment for this costs, as well as lung damage...OR DEATH...yeah, I'm gonna stay home.


Yet guys like ultra lib Tom Hanks and his wife tested positive and say they just felt tired like they had a cold.  Not trying to poo poo this thing at all, but it's pretty obvious most of the media is doing their best to scare the crap out of us.

----------

Abbey (03-22-2020),Daily Bread (03-22-2020),Garden House Queen (03-22-2020),NORAD (03-22-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Like I said.

Do with the information what each of you likes.

But ignoring facts, doesn't make them go away.  Facts are stubborn things...

----------


## Abbey

Why is it, only the worst case scenarios  are brought to the  forefront?  Seriously,  the stories about  how  people  almost  died, were at deaths  door?

 When, in actuality,  there are many  more  cases of people who  only had mild symptoms,  who stayed  home,  self medicated and,  were just  fine. 

 Scare tactics,  is all it is. 

 A 90 year old  grandmother  survived  this.....a 55 year old  man  died from  it.....a 55 year old man,  who already had  health problems.

----------

NORAD (03-22-2020),Quark (03-22-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Like I said.
> 
> Do with the information what each of you likes.
> 
> But ignoring facts, doesn't make them go away.  Facts are stubborn things...


 Sure and, the facts are, from what  they've been  reporting  are, the people who have  died,  already  were sick with  something else  or, had other  health issues.

----------

NORAD (03-22-2020),Quark (03-22-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yet guys like ultra lib Tom Hanks and his wife tested positive and say they just felt tired like they had a cold.  Not trying to poo poo this thing at all, but it's pretty obvious most of the media is doing their best to scare the crap out of us.


And since I didn't see Hanks' test, and since even the testing kits and protocols were up in the air at the time...I'm wondering if he even really had it.

How about the Ohio woman whose every breath is a pain, now?

One report I read from Italy, is that a majority of survivors of serious cases, lost their sense of smell.  That doesn't sound like flu.

Again.  I stress this.  The mediuh and this Celebutard Culture, are nothing but liars and manipulators.  I can only go with the Best Available Evidence, and it's inconclusive.

So...Fate is whispering into my ear..."Do you feel lucky, punk?   DO YOU?...PUNK?"

----------


## Kodiak

> Like I said.
> 
> Do with the information what each of you likes.
> 
> But ignoring facts, doesn't make them go away.  Facts are stubborn things...


Nobody is ignoring anything.  But the norm with this bug is not torture or death like the media wants us to believe, although maybe you do.

----------

NORAD (03-22-2020),Quark (03-22-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> And since I didn't see Hanks' test, and since even the testing kits and protocols were up in the air at the time...I'm wondering if he even really had it.
> 
> How about the Ohio woman whose every breath is a pain, now?
> 
> One report I read from Italy, is that a majority of survivors of serious cases, lost their sense of smell.  That doesn't sound like flu.
> 
> Again.  I stress this.  The mediuh and this Celebutard Culture, are nothing but liars and manipulators.  I can only go with the Best Available Evidence, and it's inconclusive.
> 
> So...Fate is whispering into my ear..."Do you feel lucky, punk?   DO YOU?...PUNK?"


 You're not going to  believe  Tom Hank's  story,  but, you believe  all the others,  that are worst case scenarios?....those  people  can't be  lying?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> You're not going to  believe  Tom Hank's  story,  but, you believe  all the others,  that are worst case scenarios?....those  people  can't be  lying?


I'll believe one Hollywierd celebutard is lying, quicker than I'll believe that dozens of Periscope reports out of China and news reports (non-American agencies) out of Italy and the UK...independent writers...believe they all are lying in concert.

Look, let's give it a rest.  I don't really have an emotional need to convince you.  I can only lay out reports that I find.

It seems that some people, here and elsewhere, have a burning need for me to join with them in (in my case, pretending) to believe it's all a scam.  I can't do that; I have too much in the balance.

We all do, but I only control my own person.  Others will have to choose their own road.

----------


## Abbey

> I'll believe one Hollywierd celebutard is lying, quicker than I'll believe that dozens of Periscope reports out of China and news reports (non-American agencies) out of Italy and the UK...independent writers...believe they all are lying in concert.
> 
> Look, let's give it a rest.  I don't really have an emotional need to convince you.  I can only lay out reports that I find.
> 
> It seems that some people, here and elsewhere, have a burning need for me to join with them in (in my case, pretending) to believe it's all a scam.  I can't do that; I have too much in the balance.
> 
> We all do, but I only control my own person.  Others will have to choose their own road.


 No one is trying to  force you,  convince you  of anything,  you're  stating your opinions,  we're  stating  ours, many of us have  no less at stake,  than you.

 You mentioned  not having  seen  the Hank's  test results,  you question  whether or not  they had it, yet, you take  other's  word for having  had it, also, not seeing the  test results. 

 All I know,  is, I'm not going to  panic  and, potentially  make  the situation worse than  it has to be.

----------

Kodiak (03-22-2020),Quark (03-22-2020)

----------


## Abbey

Done.

----------


## Brat

Well, I wouldn't trust tom hanks as far as I could throw him.  He's one of 'them'.

----------


## Kodiak

> You're not going to  believe  Tom Hank's  story,  but, you believe  all the others,  that are worst case scenarios?....those  people  can't be  lying?


He's a doomer, it's what he does.

----------


## Kodiak

> Well, I wouldn't trust tom hanks as far as I could throw him.  He's one of 'them'.


Why would he lie about whether he is healthy or not???   Being a lib, you would think he would be on the side of the Trump hating doom and gloom media.

----------

Abbey (03-22-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Well, I wouldn't trust tom hanks as far as I could throw him.  He's one of 'them'.


 Which is why, if he was going to  lie, wouldn't he have  come  up with  something  outlandish, wouldn't he  have  blamed  Trump ? Wouldn't  he  be on the, " Trump is  going to  kill  thousands of people, " bandwagon?

 He didn't,  he announced  he and his  wife  tested positive,  went for  treatment and,  got better. 

 I have no  admiration for  Tom, but, for someone who  hates Trump  the way he does  and, passes up an opportunity to  trash  him, and doesn't?  I have to  think,  he's telling the truth about  HIS personal  experience.

----------


## Abbey

> Why would he lie about whether he is healthy or not???   Being a lib, you would think he would be on the side of the Trump hating doom and gloom media.


 LOL....
that's what I  just  got  done  saying.

----------


## Brat

> Why would he lie about whether he is healthy or not???   Being a lib, you would think he would be on the side of the Trump hating doom and gloom media.


I'm not referring to him being sick.  That is part and parcel of the rest of his 'state'.

----------

Kodiak (03-22-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Why would he lie about whether he is healthy or not???   Being a lib, you would think he would be on the side of the Trump hating doom and gloom media.


 LOL....
that's what I  just  got  done  saying.

----------


## Kodiak

> Which is why, if he was going to  lie, wouldn't he have  come  up with  something  outlandish, wouldn't he  have  blamed  Trump ? Wouldn't  he  be on the, " Trump is  going to  kill  thousands of people, " bandwagon?
> 
>  He didn't,  he announced  he and his  wife  tested positive,  went for  treatment and,  got better. 
> 
>  I have no  admiration for  Tom, but, for someone who  hates Trump  the way he does  and, passes up an opportunity to  trash  him, and doesn't?  I have to  think,  he's telling the truth about  HIS personal  experience.


Pretty much what I said above you, only better.

----------

Abbey (03-22-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> I'm not referring to him being sick.  That is part and parcel of the rest of his 'state'.


 The point  being,  he could have  come  out with  a  big ole Trump  bashing,  but he  didn't.

----------


## Quark

> See?
> 
> It's crap like THIS that drive people into a panic!
> 
> Stop playing 'their' game!


I can only tell the truth. Believe it or not that is your choice.

----------


## Kodiak

> I can only tell the truth. Believe it or not that is your choice.


The truth is hard to come by these days when it comes to information about the virus.

----------

Abbey (03-22-2020),Quark (03-22-2020)

----------


## Quark

> The truth is hard to come by these days when it comes to information about the virus.


I can go along with that. What I was responding to is the US is in it's end times. And this virus clearly shows that. I'll start a new thread in a few minutes on something else that is starting to bug me for real.

----------


## Kodiak

> LOL....
> that's what I  just  got  done  saying.


But I beat you to it.  :Cool20:

----------

Abbey (03-22-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I'm not referring to him being sick.  That is part and parcel of the rest of his 'state'.


Pretty sure the majority of us here are not fan of his politics @Brat.

----------

Brat (03-22-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Pretty sure the majority of us here are not fan of his politics @Brat.


Of course.  I was not referring to his politics at all; just his personal life.

----------


## Kodiak

> Of course.  I was not referring to his politics at all; just his personal life.


I don't know or care about his personal life, just pointed out that he got the virus and is not dying or on his death bed with it after a week.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> May God bless and heal you!


He's been good to me. Life is not without its major difficulties. But "The Lord is my shepherd..."

and those tests i went for on Friday came back with good news. It hasn't landed in my bones or glands. So it's just mild chemo for the forseeable future to get rid of the circulating cells. 

Hope you are well.

----------

Abbey (03-23-2020),NORAD (03-23-2020)

----------

